# First Victorian Tank



## jaymon (Sep 22, 2010)

Greetings everyone! Long time forum reader, first time poster....

Let's get down to it:

For my birthday this past winter I picked up 6 Mbipi lutea "Yala Swamp" vics from our local fish ****. They came in around 1.75" or so, and are now pushing 2-2.5" so it's time to move them into a bigger home. The ratio is 2 males to 4 females.

(One dominant male has emerged, and when we brought them home one of the females already had a mouthful!)

We have a spare 55g tank that's all empty and ready to recieve them. I'm debating on weather I want to keep this as a species only tank, or if I could put other group of disimilar coloured Victorians in with these guys.

Obeviously I don't want any hybrids, so that's a concern as well.

The tank specifics:
55g tank
Fluval 305 for filtration (I can and will add more filtration as they grow bigger)
Eco-complete Zack BLack Cichlid substrate
Limestone boulders for decoration/structure
Marineland double bright LED's for lighting.

The options for fellow Victorian's that our local fish **** brings in (on a rotation basis) are:
Platytaeniodus sp. "red tail sheller"
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Paralabidochromis chromogynos
Paralabidochromis sp. "fire"
Pundamilia nyererei "Anchor Island"
Xystichromis sp. Ã¢â‚¬Å"Kyoga FlamebackÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
The best match would be H.chromogynos for sure, the second on the list would be H.sp"red tail sheller". Forget the others as the have a red dorsal color and yelowish flanks. 
the 55G tank will be too small when the males will get their full adult size. This fish can become quite agressive(mine are 12 cm long and are nasty)
xris :thumb:


----------



## jaymon (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

We've moved the lutea over to the 55 last night. So far they've adjusted to the larger space quite nicely. They even had a small snack after a few hours of settling in.

We're leaning towards keeping this as a species only tank for the time being I think... They are quite young, so it's hard to not want to add another colony of Vic's around the same size. Although I think that would probably lead to more problems later down the road.

....must...resist...

:lol:


----------



## AngelHurford (May 2, 2011)

i think that its probably a good idea to keep all of your vic the same. too manye hyb out there..... i just got into the victorians so dont take my word.. but they are ****** awsome hu!!!


----------

